# sheepies is up



## capehorn

went to bobsikes today about 10:30 this morning after work took the gig and got on them pretty nice day little windy but a good day


----------



## User1265

Hell yea dude. That's one way to get em and they don't steal your bait. :clap


----------



## Cubs Fan

Wow , what a sportsman.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Nice Catch. I'm coming home this weekend, hopefully to fill up a cooler that I can bring back to Tallahassee. Does anyone know how Navarre Bridge is doing? It is a lot closer to me and if the bite is good I can save a lot of gas.


----------



## Rover2cool

what the hell . i never seen gig from a bridge.. You speared Them? ... if so wooooowww so pro..


----------



## fishingnoob

i have been to navarre bridge alot lately without seeing a single fish ..... chummed around the pilings this weekend and nothing ...but the current was strong and the wind was high ..


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Capehorn...Sweet job man!! I rember you before a bad divorce was it? from the old forum???Different name though.You were always slayin em with the homade contraption and postin good reports....:toast Sweet job man. Sheep had always have, and still are my favorite fish.

And CUbsfan, and anyone else makin smart ass comments. Put yer goddamn GRAPHITE rod, BRAIDED line, SECRET CHUM recipes, GPS, BOTTOM FINDERS, and any other technolgy you use to catch more fish away before you run your mouth with sarcastic shit like "wow, what a sportsman". All that shit, including fiberglass your boat is made out of...and oh shit...heaven forbid...an internal cumbustion gasoline engine???? Not to mention that modern marvel you walk out on to catch your sheepheads called a CONCRETEFRICKINBRIDGE! I'm sure native americans would look at you with your bass pro setup onthe bridge and think..."wow, what a sportsman"

Sick of someone always havein to find fault with someone else celebrating in there catch...regardless of how he caught them.

damn. 

Heres one...."wow...what a sportsman...drinkin coffe out of your thermos on bob sikes readin your People magizine sittin in a lawn chair waitin for the frickin bell clipped to the end of your pole to ring to alert you that you have had another sheephead impale his mouth onto your hook for you so you can reel him in then take your stuff in your cute little pier cart back to your mini van and drive home...wow"

Go thru the work to get certified, spend all the money on gear, go the day before to get your tanks filled, come this weekend for a ruff ride out in the boat before the sun comes up, jump your ass in 59 degree water, go down at least 100 hundred feet, poke around where ever you can, try to find a fish, take aim like a tru hunter, shoot him, then fight off a mess of cudas that havent ate in a week, get him in, and go back up to the boat and repeat 3 more times that day then freeze till your nuts look like raisins on the way back in to the dock, and you can talk about bein a god damn sportsman.

If I sound pissed its cuz I am. Sick of people findin fault with everyones catches.

So I say it again...SWEET JOB CAPEHORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## FLYBOY

Clay-Doh...I can't wait to meet you bro, you are my hero. Well said:clap


----------



## JoeZ

God damned Clay,

Angry much?

Cape, that right there is reason No. 712 I'm looking for a left handed bow. Good job.


----------



## crazyfire

lol easyyyy clay....easy....down boy


----------



## flyingfishr

> *Clay-Doh (2/5/2008)* readin your People magizine


I read People...can't wait to find out what Brit is doing these days...:sick


----------



## Wookie

Good job cat! Nice catch.


----------



## sealark

Right on Clay Do you said it all.....

capehorn , Keep those excellentposts coming.


----------



## LITECATCH

looks like a pretty big boy, why don't you go meet up with him and tell him that to his face! 

good job on the fish! i had tried that a long time ago. i could not hit them. you must have practiced a bunch! that looks pretty neat, i would like to try it again. talk about death from above! thats cool!


----------



## tld15uga

> *flyingfishr (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (2/5/2008)* readin your People magizine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read People...can't wait to find out what Brit is doing these days...:sick
Click to expand...



or who Brit is doing these days..


----------



## konz

Now ya see, this is why i fish with Clay....guess i wont be using bells on my poles anymore......hahaha j/k


----------



## Tuna Man

Clay, know what you are a ASS....okeoke

I read the post of the poster (capehorn) and thought wow nice catch. Then reading down saw the post with "cubs fan" and saw "Wow..what a sportsman" and my first thought was









Then here you come.....Right on Clay!. Although looking back at the "Wow...what a sportsman" I thought it could of been taken more then one way.

Wow..what a sportsman....as in good going, must be hard to fish by one of the oldest methods. Back to the days of the natives.

OR...as you took it. I hope it was the former. If not the former I'm totally with you bro.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I know I came off strong, but personally in over 2 years being on this forum I have never felt the need to rain on someones parade when they are exited as hell about what they caught. And most on here have been the same. Guys on here that fish for the big pelagics, marlin, tuna, wahoo, ect, have still gave me a thumbs up when I post a pic of a few spanish makeral I managed to spear! And it just irritates the hell out of me that so many people, weather Capehorn with his catch, someone with a deer they got, or someone who got there first tuna, even if it was "small" 60 pounds or whatnot, a few select people cant just keep there mouth shut if they dont have somethin nice to say.

And I am positive cubfan was being sarcastic. There was a whole nother post a couple months back about spearing sheephead, and he had quite a few comments about us just needin to stay out of the bay, were just "meatgetters", and there is no "sport" in shooting them. So I did not just flare up at a "supossed" sarcastic comment, he has shown his colors before.

Personally I think like Scott said, standing on a bridge chuckin a gig at em takes WAY more skill than any other way.

Hey Capehorn...was your name on the old forum Dwayne?? Again, good job, and sorry if I derailed your thread.

ANd KOnz Bro!! You know I aint againts lazy fishin!!!! Thats why I like to sleep in the front of the boat with the bait clicker on!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## welldoya

I don't see any difference between gigging Sheepies and gigging Flounder except the Sheepies are suspended and probably a lot harder to hit.

Great job CapeHorn. A good morning's catch.


----------



## rocklobster

That's just AWESOME!!!:clap:clap:clap

Those are some big fish!

Keep the posts coming!


----------



## markw4321

Joe

Make sure Clay gets a"front of the line pass" in the line for public comments at the FWC snapper session. 

Clay savesome of your venom for the FWC meeting.

Mark W.


----------



## biggamefishr

I seriously doubt I could stand 30' above something the size of a dinner plate and then spear it with a wobbly ass gig.....I'm going to use the "what a sportsman" line, just not in a sarcastic manner. good job cape horn,i remember your post from the old forum and hopefully you'll post some more in the coming months

clay.....good post little buddy


----------



## FenderBender

nice job, i'd love to try that myself sometime... return to my native american roots!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Nice sheephead.

Clay, you know that you can't shoot anything underwateroke. Your good at swimming with the dolphins and unhooking a boat from the mouring buoy though :moon


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *biggamefishr (2/6/2008)*I seriously doubt I could stand 30' above something the size of a dinner plate and then spear it with a wobbly ass gig.....


 awesome job!


----------



## hebegb

Fish in water

Man above water

Fish need come out of water to go in belly





who the hell cares how someone does it if legal?

I love sheepies..yum



oh, and please get back to us after you confront him in person opcorn


----------



## landlocked

Great job capehorn!! I was out there watching you with that gaff. It was truly amazing!! I was fishing for sheepies myself but with no luck. Stayed for another hour after you left and still had no bites. I applaud your technique!!!


----------



## fla_scout

GREAT catch cape and GREAT reply Clay! Maybe one day I'll get over to one of the Wednesday night gatherings and meet some of you. Just a little bit of a drive from those of us in the Milton/Pace area.


----------



## hjorgan

Holey Sheepshead!! (See, they got holes in em....)

Great job, if you get time, could you post some closeups of that

contraption you are using? See we got GARS up here that hang around under

fish lights, and I could light them up with something like that.

And for flounder? Wow.... if you had a spring-loaded flounder sticker.


----------



## capehorn

usaflahey whats up i want to thank all you guys for your replys on the giging yea clay its me dwayne back on line been doing this for a long time its fun but a lot of walking and being patience if any body want some tips just let me know its something to do when you cant get the boat out oh yea clay dont let it get to you buddy i would be glad to meet that guy down on the bridge and show him some tips on it i promise you when its over he can come back and give you a goooooooooooood report :nonono again thanks to all you guys may god bless and hope to see you on the water:usaflag


----------



## otto

I thought he meant good job... maybe I didn't read into the sarcasm enough, but I don't think there was any.


----------



## wirenut

:clap


----------



## Brandy

Stickem in the head man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It

Clay, always love to here the words of people with passion for what they love.

On a side note. i heard from a birdie that you used to skin and prob know a few good spots for some victs, that is when i can't get offshore. give me a PM if youu want too share or trade some spots. I love to shoot the victs(sheepies,cons) whatever. i agreethey are still one of my favorits to eat.


----------



## frydaddy

Good job, I'll spear or throw a net on anything I can. Sounds like some people are jealous. How long is your pole?


----------



## lil_fisherman

clay, i dont care how mean you are buddy, you gotta calm down if ya holding my pole buddy. i'm headin for sykes this morning if anyone's going...i'll be the ugly guy with a fishin pole.


----------



## Lockout

Clay....STOP arguing with an ASSHOLE....Even if you make your point he'll STILL be an ASSHOLE....Im sure his hole would be shut if this were a face to face forum discussion.


----------



## team lite line

nice job on the giging capehorn never done it but i do go out there a lot 

with a bow its called bowfishing it may not be right to some people 

but they are just mad they cant do it so who gives a S*** if he 

used a gig for them i know i dont.


----------



## robertyb

I want to know how long the gig is that you are using.

Good job of gigging, I would love to see how you do it.


----------



## bamasam

Dwayne is that you man? I was wondering how you been doing, last I heard you were getting divorced, bought a boat and went back to trucking. 

I have got to catch you out there one of these days and learn from a master :bowdown:bowdown I couldnt spear one of them bitches with a harpoon :banghead


----------



## flyingfishr

Hold on, you are throwing the gig from the bridge? Holy crap man, nice job! I thought you were dangling it over the water and letting it fall on them (weighted maybe). That is pretty amazing. I have a hard enough time hitting a fish with a rubber band propelled shaft from like 6 feet. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Dwayne! I would love to get up with you sometime and give that gig chuckin thing a try. I will bring my own so I don't wreck yers when I chuck it straight into one of the bridge piling. I don't know how you hit em from that far away man! next time yer out there on Bob Sikes, look for that lil fisherman dude. He aint kiddin. He really is the ugly lookin guy on the bridge!!oke

Hey Sniper, I'll share a few spots with ya for freediving! We gotta get together sometime!:letsdrink


----------



## Serendib

That's amazing! Sure does take some hand/eye coordination. 

Also, I still hope that " THE" comment was not intended to be sarcastic. If it was intended to be negative,it truly is inspiring to see all the folks on here that stepped up to the plate in support.


----------



## Gonnamissher

So if I get this straight, you stand on the bridge, 30' above the water and throw a gig down to hit sheepshead that are swimming around???

Holy cow, Batman...THAT is amazing stuff right there. I don't think I could hit the water, let alone a fish. That is something that I would like to watch and learn myself.

Great job cape, you are definately the Man...


----------



## GONU

Man that's awesome!!


----------



## John B.

that takes serious skill right there... i know i couldn't do it!

Clay, remind me to never piss you off.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

Truly awesome. I thought I was decent with a gig. You sir, are a deadly mofo. :clap 

I would love to see you in action.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Aww VS200, if you notice, I rarely get pissed off, just when someone really is an ass and puts someone down fopr no reason.

By the way, you still p at innerlight? I gotta get up there for the oldman tuesday nite thing sometime.


----------



## FenderBender

> *Clay-Doh (2/8/2008)*Aww VS200, if you notice, I rarely get pissed off, just when someone really is an ass and puts someone down fopr no reason.
> 
> By the way, you still p at innerlight? I gotta get up there for the oldman tuesday nite thing sometime.




OOOOOOO don't say the word "innerlight" around him!!! He already called me out for my board pads on my roof rack!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Where is the place I am thinking than?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh shoot! I know! waterboyz!!!! sorry man!:doh


----------



## John B.

> *Clay-Doh (2/8/2008)*Aww VS200, if you notice, I rarely get pissed off, just when someone really is an ass and puts someone down fopr no reason.
> 
> By the way, you still p at innerlight? I gotta get up there for the oldman tuesday nite thing sometime.


INNERLIGHT???, what are you.... GAY?.... just kidding....

old man skate night (30+) 6-9pm, wednesday nights... $6 bucks.


----------



## Cap'n JackAss

Capehorn,awesome skillz! I'lltake you up on the tips offering.How the helldo you do that?

CJA


----------



## CJF

:bowdown


----------



## dan ros

wow, this one got lively...lol.


----------



## Cap'n JackAss

Clay, you actually ran CUbsfan off. He hasn't even logged back in since his little comment.But bet your sweet ass he's seen the traffic. I'm sure you probably won't see him log back in under that name. What a puss! Here it is almost 3 weeks later and we're still talking about it. Props to you dude!:letsdrink


----------



## lil_fisherman

guess he learned not to mess with those southern transplanted detroit boyz with a speargun in one hand and a big pole in the other.


----------



## FishingAddict

Awesome job :clap cant wait till they start biting bait, but your technique seems the way to go wether their biting or not :letsdrink


----------



## shutterup

this made my night.:letsdrink


----------



## liam

Nice job Capehorn..I saw you a couple of times before ,out there.,thats a pretty smart way to outfox those sheepies heh heh.There was a lot of bowmen catching yesterday on the bob sikes. i do get a little irked though when they lean over my shoulder when i am fishing,other than that good luck.


----------



## kennethmandel62

> *Clay-Doh (2/5/2008)*
> 
> Go thru the work to get certified, spend all the money on gear, go the day before to get your tanks filled, come this weekend for a ruff ride out in the boat before the sun comes up, jump your ass in 59 degree water, go down at least 100 hundred feet, poke around where ever you can, try to find a fish, take aim like a tru hunter, shoot him, then fight off a mess of cudas that havent ate in a week, get him in, and go back up to the boat and repeat 3 more times that day then freeze till your nuts look like raisins on the way back in to the dock, and you can talk about bein a god damn sportsman.


I can't think of anything better right now


----------

